# I'm really having issues



## LoveMyChloeGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

I've never used a posting like this before (don't know if I'm doing it right), but I really need advice, so I thought I'd give it a go... My beautiful little girl's name is Chloe and she is 15 months old. She has had 2 surgeries for a liver shunt, that has still not been able to be corrected. I still can't get the housetraining under control. She pees where she wants, when she wants, with no warning signs. She will go on her pads-when she wants. She also has no problem whatsoever going in her crate. Chloe has her own little "room" with a pad in the corner and she sleeps in her crate-I always keep the doors open. But her bedding needs changed at least twice a day. At night, when it's time to tuck her in, she knows it's bed time, and she runs in and pees in her crate. I've tried walking her outside. Chloe would walk around for 20 minutes, and as soon as I would bring her inside, she'd run in and either pee on the carpet right inside the door, or run in and pee in her crate. I also have a problem with her eating her feces. She will not poop if anyone is home. She waits until we're gone and when we return, you can see where the poop had been, but poof-no poop. I have tried praising her for going where she's supposed to, and it hasn't changed a thing. Also, does the submissive peeing ever stop? She tinkles whenever anyone bends down to her. I know housetraining is difficult, but Chloe just seems to be so defiant in her actions. Any suggestions? I feel like such a failure.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome to SM







. I don't have any advice to give I am sure others will come around with suggestions and you have found the right place and will get lots of support and advice. Don't feel like a failure.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=24496:attachment]

Hi







I'm so pleased you have come here for help







There are many here who can offer you some good advice and help with your little girl Chloe.
Poor little baby has been through a lot in her life so far with her health issues and surgeries, my feeling is this could be the source of her behaviour problems. I am wondering if you have tried an e-pen for her to sleep in and perhaps attempting to start her potty training from the beginning. I have always found this very successful, limiting the space with less freedom often helps. Put her crate and a pee pad in the e-pen and use praise when she does good. Also put her water and feed bowls in there with her, and some toys. You can allow her some freedom outside the e-pen once she has pottied in the correct place and gradually extend her time out but keep the e-pen door open so she can go in and potty on her pad when she needs to, or just put her in there on her pad till she potties then let her out after, she will soon learn the right place to go. Make sure you use positive reinforement by praising her excessively when she does well.
When I brought Koko and Scooby home they spent most of their time in their e-pen till they learned where they had to potty, it has worked very well for us with both boys. Koko is inside potty trained and Scooby has always gone outside, he would never use a pad so that was our only option, but he would let us know when it was potty time.
I don't know how you are going to stop her eating her stools, maybe adding something to her food, there are some items available that make the stool less appealing to their taste, but I am not sure what they are called, I have never had the problem, but also I am not sure if her health issues would prevent you from using them, but I would say eating her stool can't be good for her either, perhaps your vet could advise you on that.









I sure hope all begins to work out for you and little Chloe, and also that she gets well real soon


----------



## LoveMyChloeGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for your response. I am starting to think that, due to Chloe's health issues, this might just be how it's going to be. It's confusing because she seems to know when she's done something "wrong." If she is not right at my feet, I know to look around to see where the "accident" is. This actually makes me hopeful that these problems can be corrected. Chloe had a seizure when she was first diagnosed and we thought that she may have some brain damage, but when she acts like she knows wrong behavior, we think she is perfectly capable of being trained. As far as the additives for her food, her surgeon has never really been able to tell me if these would cause more damage to her liver. She is on prescription food, and I am really unsure of what types of medications and even treats she can have. I'm still doing research on this. We were optimistic that the surgeries would correct the problem, but it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm sure everything Chloe has been through has affected her potty habits. Before and right after the surgeries, she was probably just going wherever from being in pain. I would start her over from the beginning too, just like a little puppy.

You've come to a great place for advice. Best Wishes










Rita


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Does Chloe drink a lot of water? One of our members, JMM, had a Maltese with liver disease and she said Mikey drank a lot of water and peed excessively. That could be part of the problem. My Lady is diabetic and 100% housebroken unless her sugar is high. Then she'll have potty accidents because she drinks a lot of water and just can't hold it.

I'm sure all her health issues have really affected her housebreaking. Start from scratch, "potty training 101" and see if that helps. Dogs aren't capable of being defiant like humans are, so she's not doing it to spite you. 

Don't worry about the seizure. Lady has been epileptic for seven years and has had countless seizures and never experienced brain damage. I doubt Chloe would be affected by one isolated seizure. The danger usually is when they have cluster seizures, multiple seizures in a short periond ot time.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Thanks for your response. I am starting to think that, due to Chloe's health issues, this might just be how it's going to be. It's confusing because she seems to know when she's done something "wrong." If she is not right at my feet, I know to look around to see where the "accident" is. This actually makes me hopeful that these problems can be corrected. Chloe had a seizure when she was first diagnosed and we thought that she may have some brain damage, but when she acts like she knows wrong behavior, we think she is perfectly capable of being trained. As far as the additives for her food, her surgeon has never really been able to tell me if these would cause more damage to her liver. She is on prescription food, and I am really unsure of what types of medications and even treats she can have. I'm still doing research on this. We were optimistic that the surgeries would correct the problem, but it just wasn't meant to be.[/B]


I am sorry to hear that the surgeries haven't helped, poor little Chloe, it must be so hard on both her and you. I am sure if Chloe knows when she has made a mistake correction shouldn't be too hard with consistancy and catching her before she potties, it's just going to take a little longer but I am sure she will learn soon. I would listen to your surgeon as for what to give her in respect of additives because you don't want to inflame her condition. 
We have health issues with Scooby and occasionally he pees on our bedroom floor, not very often but with renal failure and the fact that he is taking lasix, if he is unable to wake us and he can't wait it's not really his fault. We cannot restrict his water intake at all because dehydration will become an issue so we just need to live with the occasional mishap. He has slept with us since a puppy and we are not going to stress him by changing that now, besides it's only on rare occasions that it happens. I guess we are just happy to have him with us and improving health wise.
We also have a small issue with Koko in that he has IBS, but with consistant diet he seems to be doing well. His problem is he is a garbage can, he will eat anything he finds and this can be a problem with his tummy and cause diahrrea if we are not careful and watch what he eats religiously.
We often ask one another what the chances are of having two special needs dogs at the same time, but we love them both so very much and will do all we can to keep them as well as we can. Sometimes it can be trying and worrysome but we get through and we keep soldiering on, they are our kids and we will do all we can for them.
Hang in there and I will pray that little Chloe stays as well as she can for you and soon learns where her potty is, and also stops consuming her own business


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Your Chloe is darling looking. I am sorry she is having such health issues. I will add her to my prayers.

I would suggest starting at step one with potty training, just like others have. Limit the area she is allowed in and go from there. PRAISE for every potty on the pad.

Good luck and God bless,

Melanie


----------



## LoveMyChloeGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I'll take all the recommendations into consideratinon. Chloe does not seem to drink an excessive amount of water, or pee excessively for that matter. It's just that she really only pees where and when she wants. I sat with her one night for over an hour. I knew that she had to pee, and I wouldn't let her back into her bedding area until she peed on her potty pad. I gave up after the hour was up, and as soon as I stepped away she peed in her bedding. It's almost as if she prefers this. This has been extremely difficult! As for the stool-eating, I keep telling her that she's too pretty to be behaving in such ways, but no luck so far. I am currently finding a new vet for her, and I am hopeful that the one I choose will have a vast knowledge of the liver shunt problem. I beg all of you to read about this condition so you can be aware of the warning signs. We went to 3 vets before Chloe was diagnosed with this relatively common problem. It's detected through blood work, but not the routine labs that a vet would perform.


----------

